# Tivoli Brewing co Detroit beer bottle found swimming



## RCO (Aug 28, 2019)

I found this beer bottle when swimming the other day , never really heard of the Tivoli Brewing co before . but according to posts online it operated from 1933-1948 , so more than likely this bottle is 40's era .  


" Tivoli Brewing co , Detroit Mich " and " registered " on bottom of bottle , not really any other markings


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 28, 2019)

You got some bad info. I Specialize in Altes Detroit Beer which was Tivoli before Altes. Tivoli Started in 1898 & I got one of the first Tivoli Blob Top Beer Bottles.Also have 2 of the first Altes pre pro paper label beer bottles from 1910 & 1912. Your bottle probably around 1910 give or take 5 years. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 28, 2019)

More Pics. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 28, 2019)

More Pics. Leon.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 28, 2019)

Coincedently I just dug one of these bottles the other day after work. Since I dig tons of Detroit Bottles I've dug a few of these but it's not as common as some of the other Detroit bottles I've dug. Not super common but far from rare. Just slightly tough but being a crown top has very little value. Maybe $5.00. At least you getting into some older pre prohibition stuff which is nice. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## RCO (Aug 29, 2019)

[h=1]Tivoli Brewing Co. – MI 110a[/h]			 				 Tivoli Brewing Co. opened in 1898 and closed in 1919 it was open for 21 years. Items from breweries of this age tend to be more common and less valuable than some breweries. Early items can still be valuable as can rarer types of items.  As a Pre-Prohibition Brewery, any advertising items or collectibles are likely to be valuable and desirable to collectors as they tend to be hard to find.  Tivoli Brewing Co. was in an active brewing city. Detroit, MI was listed as having 110 breweries, which is quite a few. Sometimes a large number of breweries can lead to an active collecting community that will be willing to pay more for breweriana items than other collectors. 



[h=1]Tivoli Brewing Co. – MI 110b[/h]			 				 Tivoli Brewing Co. opened in 1933 and closed in 1948 it was open for 15 years. Items from breweries of this age tend to be more common and less valuable than some breweries. Early items can still be valuable as can rarer types of items.  This listing was active during Prohibition which makes it an oddity. Some breweries were able to stay in business by producing "near-beer" which was very low alcohol, some switched over to bottling sodas or other beverages, some became Ice-houses or other related businesses. Tivoli Brewing Co. was in an active brewing city. Detroit, MI was listed as having 110 breweries, which is quite a few. Sometimes a large number of breweries can lead to an active collecting community that will be willing to pay more for breweriana items than other collectors. 

http://www.oldbreweries.com/breweries-by-state/michigan/detroit-mi-110-breweries/tivoli-brewing-co-mi-110b/



( there seems to be 2 listings for this brewing online , which might explain the confusion , I just assumed it was a newer bottle as the bottles I found near it weren't that old , you definitely have the same bottle but with the old paper label )


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 29, 2019)

Nice Detroit bottles.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 31, 2019)

iggyworf said:


> nice detroit bottles.




thanks.


----------

